# Benchmark um CPU und GPU Gleichzeitig auszulasten?



## Gamer090 (12. September 2015)

Hi zusammen

Ich suche einen Benchmark der mir CPU und GPU Gleichzeitig auslastet, HWInfo zeigt mir auch bei 100% Auslastung der CPU nur 63W Verbrauch an.  Mit 3D Mark von Futuremark und Unigine Valley habe ich die GPU schon zum schwitzen gebracht aber nicht die CPU gleichzeitig. 

Will herausfinden ob mein Netzteil noch genug Leistungsreserven hat oder ob es doch nicht reicht, will mir nicht ein neues kaufen so lange das aktuelle noch genug Saft liefert, mit einem Verbrauchsmessgerät das aber eine Supermarktbilligmarke ist, habe ich 305W gemessen. An diesem Messgerät hängt aber der ganze PC also wird auch der Rest der Hardware gemessen, Bildschirm ausgeschlossen.

Hardware:

FX6300 + R9 270X TOXIC + L8 430W

Vorschläge ? (wenn möglich Kostenlose Benchmarks)


----------



## the_swiss (12. September 2015)

Da würde ich zwei gleichzeitig nehmen, Furmark + Prime95 beispielsweise


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Da würde ich zwei gleichzeitig nehmen, Furmark + Prime95 beispielsweise



Hmmm.... Keine schlechte Idee, probier ich mal aus aber mir wäre schon lieber wenn es nur 1 Programm wäre. 

P.S: Gruss aus dem Thurgau


----------



## mgiceman311 (12. September 2015)

Dein NT ist altbacken...ok es funzt noch...weiß nich warum man das noch quälen sollte...


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2015)

Seltsam.... Auch wenn ich mehrere Benchmarks gleichzeitig laufen lasse, ich komme nicht über 320W aber das Messgerät zeigt einen Höchstwert von 396W an.  Habe alle Benchmarks die ich verwendet habe nochmals ausgeführt und komme trotzdem nicht auf die 396W, hmm... Messfehler vielleicht? 

Wie kann es sein das die CPU bei 100% Belastung auch jetzt nur 65W anzeigt? Die TDP liegt bei 95W und eine einstellbare TDP gibt es bei diesem Modell doch gar nicht.

Folgende Benchmarks habe ich mal ausprobiert:

Passmark
Prime95
Unigine Valley
Futuremark Fire Strike
CPU-Z (der hat seit kurzem auch ein Benchmark integriert)


----------



## the_swiss (13. September 2015)

Das Netzteil hat ja keine Effizienz von 100%, das heißt es zieht immer mehr Strom, als der PC wirklich braucht. Der Wirkungsgrad hängt vom Netzteil ab, es sollten aber ca. 80% sein.

PS: Gruss aus Luzern


----------



## Gamer090 (13. September 2015)

100% Effizienz hat es wirklich nicht aber ich kann doch nicht einfach zu den 320W 20% dazurechnen oder? Dann wären es 384W aber diese Rechnung macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn also lassen wir es gleich mal.  

Nehme aber an das mein Netzteil noch eine Weile bleiben kann, wenn ich es nicht schaffe das Netzteil auszulasten bringt mir ein neues nichts so lange das aktuelle läuft.
Aber mich beschäftigt immer noch der CPU Verbrauch, 65W bei 100% und einer TDP von 95W, eigentlich liest HWMonitor die Daten aus dem BIOS aber wenn das Messgerät bei 100% Auslastung Werte bis zu 180W ohne Auslastung der GPU anzeigt dann sind mir die 130W die ich von SiSoftware Sandra bekomme realistischer.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (14. September 2015)

Liegen denn laut HWMonitor auch der komplette Takt an? Könnte ja auch throttlen. Versuch mal Furmark. Da ist ein GPU und CPU Stresstest drin. Aber beides wirklich an die Grenze zu bringen ist schwer. Belastest du die CPU zu stark, hängt der GPU Test im CPU Limit und wird nicht komplett ausgelastet. Genau das gleiche umgekehrt. Ist also nicht gerade leicht, beides an die Grenze zu bringen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2015)

Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Die "unrealistische" zur Maximierung der Last/Netzteiltest:
Prime95 starten und manuell einen Thread weniger einstellen als deine CPU bietet. Gleichzeitig den Furmark anschmeißen (dafür der eine Thread). Das belastet dein Netzteil maximal.

2.) Die "realistische":
Einen Benchmark wählen, der große CPU und GPU-Last erzeugt, beispielsweise der "Combined"-Test des 3DMark (CPU Vollast durch Physics, GPU Vollast durch Renderpfad). Das ist immer noch mehr Last als ein normales Spiel erzeugt, ist aber sozusagen eine reale Anwendung

3.) Die "simple":
Schnapp dirn Spiel und zocke!


----------



## Gamer090 (14. September 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Liegen denn laut HWMonitor auch der komplette Takt an? Könnte ja auch throttlen. Versuch mal Furmark. Da ist ein GPU und CPU Stresstest drin. Aber beides wirklich an die Grenze zu bringen ist schwer. Belastest du die CPU zu stark, hängt der GPU Test im CPU Limit und wird nicht komplett ausgelastet. Genau das gleiche umgekehrt. Ist also nicht gerade leicht, beides an die Grenze zu bringen.



Jetzt wo du es sagst, er läuft immer bei 3,5GHz der Turbo müsste aber noch mehr bringen und in dern Energieeinstellungen von Windows habe ich es auf Höchstlesitung gesetzt.

EDIT: Nach einer gewissen Zeit geht er doch auf 3,8GHz rauf also passt doch.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.) Die "unrealistische" zur Maximierung der Last/Netzteiltest:
> Prime95 starten und manuell einen Thread weniger einstellen als deine CPU bietet. Gleichzeitig den Furmark anschmeißen (dafür der eine Thread). Das belastet dein Netzteil maximal.
> ...



Nummer 2 habe ich auch ausprobiert, aber habe eben nur die Kostenlose Version davon also gut möglich das weil ich nichts einstellen kann, der gar nicht bis ganz ans Limit geht.


----------

